# BEAR in the BOOK CLIFFS



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

How did everyone do on their Book Cliffs Bear hunt this year? I took a bear, not big, but great two-toned color.

[attachment=0:2rj4vqdx]IMGP3377_Bear down_compressed.jpg[/attachment:2rj4vqdx]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you shoot it with a machine gun? Bad pic? 
Pretty hide on that one.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What did you kill Yogi Bear? I see Ranger Smiths hat at the top of the photo!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Sorry, not a great photo. Ranger Smith had a green hat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on your bear! I bet that is one exciting hunt!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Two tone is nice! What are ya planning now... whole body mount? head mount? rug? coat?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Briar Patch said:


> Congratulations! Two tone is nice! What are ya planning now... whole body mount? head mount? rug? coat?


I am having a rug done and am really looking forward to getting it back...in 11 months! :roll:



Bax* said:


> Congrats on your bear! I bet that is one exciting hunt!


Exciting? That is an understatement. Watching the houndsmen work, read the terrain, interpret their dogs' behavior and then send their beloved pets into oblivion after a dangerous animal; and then watching the hounds do their thing, well, its all counter-intuitive and it will blow your mind.

I am still suffering from PHED (Post Hunt Excitement Disorder), the longest bout with PHED I think I have ever had. :shock:


----------



## bearstalker (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a nice pelt. I like the color. About how much did it weigh and measure out?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never hunted bear, so I can only imagine the excitement you felt. PHED is the best, its what gets me through the months that I cant hunt!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on a nice bruin! 
The best part of PHED is that it works as a Pre and a Post Hunting Excitement Disorder.


----------

